# Pag nag punta ka dito gusto ko masaya



## Carpe Noctem

Hi everybody.

Once again I apply for your help for a translation from Tagalog to English, but this time, I have a very long sentence to understand and I'm lost trying to translate it.

So, my sentence of the day is :

"Pag nag punta ka dito gusto ko masaya ka kaya iniicip ko kung ano ano ang gagawin natin."

I already know some words, but I can't find the global meaning of the sentence. Could you please explain me the structure of the sentence please?

Maraming salamat in advance  ;-)


----------



## tanzhang

Carpe Noctem,

~ "Pag nag punta ka dito gusto ko masaya ka kaya iniicip ko kung ano ano ang gagawin natin."

The translation for this sentence is:

~ "If you come here, I want you to be happy - that's why I'm thinking what we are going to do."


----------



## Carpe Noctem

Salamat for your help tanzhang !

I will always be impressed by the reactivity of the people on this forum. It's really pleasant to get answers so quickly !

I'm trying to learn Tagalog now but I'm just beginning, and I'd like to be able to understand it by myself as soon as possible, so could you explain me too how this sentence is structured ? It would be very helpful for me...


----------



## Cracker Jack

Carpe Noctem said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> 
> "Pag nag punta ka dito gusto ko masaya ka kaya inii*s*ip ko kung ano ano ang gagawin natin."


 
When you come here, I want you to be glad/happy so I am thinking of things we will do.


----------



## Carpe Noctem

Maraming salamat Cracker Jack !

Your answer is very helpful for my better understanding of Tagalog !


----------

